# upgrades for the 2013 chevy cruze



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's the cosmetic things ive done to my 2013 so far.








Rear diffuser and trunk overlay








Painted my SRI black and also the cover over the turbo/manifold


The best thing I've done to my cruze so far though is a tune, really wakes the car up when driving


What color is your cruze?


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

black, was it hard to install that back bumper? i caNT STAND the stock one...its got to go...lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jgill987 said:


> black, was it hard to install that back bumper? i caNT STAND the stock one...its got to go...lol


What is it about the stock bumper you don't like?


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

i like a more sporty look, mine has a black piece of plastic with a chrome strip running across the middle of it, want to get A diffuser like rmass09 seen below. so ill have the exhaust done after i install w/e i decide for the bumper. what have u don to ur cruze so far 2013 cruze?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

jgill987 said:


> black, was it hard to install that back bumper? i caNT STAND the stock one...its got to go...lol


Its not even a whole new bumper, just screws on top of the existing one. Fairly simple to install, about 6-8 screws. Second set of hands would have made it dead simple!

But I just realized you have the RS model, that diffuser wont fit on that so youd need to get a stock bumper first which would kinda be a waste of money


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jgill987 said:


> i like a more sporty look, mine has a black piece of plastic with a chrome strip running across the middle of it, want to get A diffuser like rmass09 seen below. so ill have the exhaust done after i install w/e i decide for the bumper. what have u don to ur cruze so far 2013 cruze?


Nothing to mine Cruze my Cruze is an LTZ RS an also I'm leasing mine so can't really do anything to it since I really don't own it.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

jgill987 said:


> i like a more sporty look, mine has a black piece of plastic with a chrome strip running across the middle of it, want to get A diffuser like rmass09 seen below. so ill have the exhaust done after i install w/e i decide for the bumper. what have u don to ur cruze so far 2013 cruze?


I also have a 2013 LT1 in White with the RS Package. The RS Package actually adds sportier bumpers. I like the bumpers with the RS Package.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Here's the cosmetic things ive done to my 2013 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to debadge the original "Cruze" and "LT" emblems. I think it'll look even better.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

obermd said:


> You need to debadge the original "Cruze" and "LT" emblems. I think it'll look even better.


Its on the todo-list, ill get to it soon though


----------



## Alejandro293501 (Dec 30, 2012)

does anyone know if the chevy emblem on the back the bow tie have screws or just pressed on?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jgill987 said:


> hey, just bought a 2013 chevy cruze lt1 rs 6mt and i wanted to pull what ppl have done to there cruzes togather in this thread so i can see a bunch of cool ideas for tuning my cruze, just bought mine a week ago and i have gotten the windows tinted and installed a K&N cold air intake on it so far. any ideas?




jgill987,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! I would also like to welcome you to the forum! I am always here and happy to help in any way that I can so please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

